# My WIPS



## Beanwagon (Jun 16, 2019)

Here are some of my work in progress knives. These are the 1st knives i have ever made.

Two are made from 15N20 and three of 01. I have been experimenting along the way.

The only tools i have used so far really are an angle grinder, File jig and vice.

I will be sending them off for heat treat this week i believe. Then its time to make(try) some wa handles







I made a mock handle for this one to get an idea of what it will look like


----------



## Beanwagon (Jul 16, 2019)

Handing sanding and cleaning up before I send them off for heat treat.


----------



## Beanwagon (Aug 20, 2019)

I am just sent my 1st batch of knives off for heat treat. I started this hobby in January of this year after wanting to for ages. All made so far with an angle grinder and file jig. A mix of 01, 1084 and 15n20.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 21, 2019)

all really nice looking shapes. My eye gravitates to the longer nakiri blade. 
The bottom 2 have an Oatley knives essence to them.


----------



## Beanwagon (Aug 21, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> all really nice looking shapes. My eye gravitates to the longer nakiri blade.
> The bottom 2 have an Oatley knives essence to them.



Cheers mate. Oatley knives are definitely an insiration for me. I have tried to recreate similar looks to the knives I saw in my recent trip to japan. My next hurdle will be finishing them of. I will be happy if I have atleast 1 knife that cuts well.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 21, 2019)

Dang you're on fire! That's a ton of knives, nice work!


----------

